# Realistic value for Hyatt?



## planzfortomorrow (Dec 22, 2013)

So, I really want to own at Hyatt Wild Oaks in San Antonio.  Seems like a great place, decent MF (for what you get), and in an area I want.  But the resale prices just seem outrageous.  Here's a listing on e-bay for example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hyatt-Wild-...t=Timeshares&hash=item3cda12bedc#ht_98wt_1106

It's for week 4--a TOTALLY worthless week (to me--the water park area would be shut down for the winter months).  But all the prices I've seen for this have been around this price or higher.  I've since moved on to owning at Wyndham (and hoping that every so often maybe I can trade into Wild Oaks), but am wondering would a realistic price would be for a resale for Hyatt for say, 1800 points (what I'd need for a summer stay).  They don't seem to come up on e-bay all that often so it's not much help.

thanks!


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 22, 2013)

I can't speak to Wild Oak particularly, but that price is high for an 1800 point week generally.  If you search eBay's completed listings you should see some examples.


----------



## Kal (Dec 23, 2013)

The 1100 point week has very little value in the Hyatt Residence Club system or even as an Interval exchange.  I'm not sure what a fair asking price would be, but if a person wants to just supplement their existing HRC points maybe about $3-4K.  Even then the annual MF would still be about $1000.  Then too, the buyer would be somewhat tied to a January week which would limit the points value for a summer occupancy in the system.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 23, 2013)

I just took a tour at Piñon Pointe, declined all offers but they got down to an eoy 1br that was a deed back, $8k.  If you really want San Antonio, maybe there is a similar deed back you can get a better week direct?


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Dec 24, 2013)

Beck02 said:


> So, I really want to own at Hyatt Wild Oaks in San Antonio.  Seems like a great place, decent MF (for what you get), and in an area I want.  But the resale prices just seem outrageous.  Here's a listing on e-bay for example:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hyatt-Wild-...t=Timeshares&hash=item3cda12bedc#ht_98wt_1106
> 
> It's for week 4--a TOTALLY worthless week (to me--the water park area would be shut down for the winter months).  But all the prices I've seen for this have been around this price or higher.  I've since moved on to owning at Wyndham (and hoping that every so often maybe I can trade into Wild Oaks), but am wondering would a realistic price would be for a resale for Hyatt for say, 1800 points (what I'd need for a summer stay).  They don't seem to come up on e-bay all that often so it's not much help.
> ...



sometimes ebay is not always the best deal...... been watching these things for about 18 months....  if I was going to buy a gold week (1880pts) I would not pay more then 5k.


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 24, 2013)

scsu_hockey_fan said:


> sometimes ebay is not always the best deal...... been watching these things for about 18 months....  if I was going to buy a gold week (1880pts) I would not pay more then 5k.



I agree with this.

Some recent examples from eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1880-HYATT-...31111068667?pt=Timeshares&hash=item35cf4b0bfb

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hyatt-Cocon...81270778393?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2a34949219

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HYATT-SUNSE...31046337018?pt=Timeshares&hash=item1e82f869fa

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Highlands-I...80736235484?pt=Timeshares&hash=item58a5a5e7dc


----------



## lizap (Dec 25, 2013)

Really depends... Resale prices at Carmel and High Sierra
 for a Gold week seem to be about $5-7K.  We paid toward the upper range for ours and are not the least bit disappointed with our purchase.  Exchanged the points into II our first year and just returned from a week's stay at Marriott Ocean Pointe, and still have a lot of left over points to use elsewhere.  Have noticed recently that prices appear to be coming down and Hyatt is rarely exercising ROFR, so holding out may be a good option.  If you are planning to use long-term, 5-7k is still a good value, IMO.



Beck02 said:


> So, I really want to own at Hyatt Wild Oaks in San Antonio.  Seems like a great place, decent MF (for what you get), and in an area I want.  But the resale prices just seem outrageous.  Here's a listing on e-bay for example:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hyatt-Wild-...t=Timeshares&hash=item3cda12bedc#ht_98wt_1106
> 
> It's for week 4--a TOTALLY worthless week (to me--the water park area would be shut down for the winter months).  But all the prices I've seen for this have been around this price or higher.  I've since moved on to owning at Wyndham (and hoping that every so often maybe I can trade into Wild Oaks), but am wondering would a realistic price would be for a resale for Hyatt for say, 1800 points (what I'd need for a summer stay).  They don't seem to come up on e-bay all that often so it's not much help.
> ...


----------



## planzfortomorrow (Dec 29, 2013)

*Thanks for all the replies!*

I had found one that I offered a very low counter offer, and of course the seller didn't take it.  If I run across one for sale for a good price I'll take it, but it will probably be a long time before the prices drop to what I want to pay.  From the posts and some searching, around $5k seem to be the price.


----------

